# Lola's little friend



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Last weekend we had our local GSD clubs Championship shows.
Of course, we had Lola entered as well as helping out running the show.
We had Lola out stretching her legs, when her handler came up and introduced her workmate, Pete, to us.
Pete also had his 2 children with him. 
His son was happy to be around dogs, but his young daughter was very uncomfortable and didn't want anything to do with them. 
Pete went on to explain that she had been badly bitten by a big dog when she was 2 years old, and was now scared of dogs.
His son asked to take Lola for a walk, we were happy for him to do so (under our supervision) as Lola is a very sensible, easy going girl.
Not long after that, Pete's daughter started getting closer to Lola.
Lola was a very good girl, and let her approach at her own pace.
Not long after that, Lola was being walked again.... but this time by the daughter.









The next day, her little friends came back again....
This time, both children were all over her, and I do mean all over her. 
Lola lay down next to them to have cuddles, then she stood up to smooch their father. 
Meanwhile the kids were rolling under her tummy, standing up and hugging her and just generally having a good time. 
I was so pleased to see the change in Pete's daughter, she was really enjoying herself and a lot of that is due to Lola's wonderful character and nature. 
This is one of the reasons I love these dogs so much.









This is Lola with another of her young friends in a child handler class.
Again, she is looking after her little friend, trotting nicely at heel even though she is trained to work at the end of her lead in the ring.

Thank you Lola, for restoring a young girl's confidence, and again showing the wonderful character of a German Shepherd.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What an AWESOME testament to the GSD temperament. Reminds me SO much of KC.
















to the Honorary Sable.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Lola, like Mandi from another tread on this forum are doing their thing about representing the GS breed. Wonderful dogs!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

How sweet! What a great ambassador Lola is.


----------

